# Too much blur?



## Austin Greene (Mar 16, 2015)

Had an engagement shoot over the weekend and decided to go for a concept I've been wanting to try out for our last shot. Dropped the shutter speed to 1/5, and while I was able to hold steady enough, the clients shifted a bit with the wave. The rest of the shot is clean, but there is a small amount of blur on them. 

I'm curious if you all think it's enough to can the shot? I think it might be good for web-use, but not for larger prints.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 16, 2015)

With a little more careful dodging and burning in the water & clouds I think it will be a nice image, and if it were printed on canvas, I think it would be fine.


----------



## Austin Greene (Mar 16, 2015)

tirediron said:


> With a little more careful dodging and burning in the water & clouds I think it will be a nice image, and if it were printed on canvas, I think it would be fine.


Thanks for the help! I'm pretty happy with the rest of the scene, I'll mess around a bit more perhaps. As for the couple you don't think the blur is too severe?


----------



## tirediron (Mar 16, 2015)

Austin Greene said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > With a little more careful dodging and burning in the water & clouds I think it will be a nice image, and if it were printed on canvas, I think it would be fine.
> ...


I wouldn't print it on paper, but I think on canvas, it would be okay.


----------



## waday (Mar 16, 2015)

I bet the clients would love to post this on social media (assuming they use social media)! My wife would be all over a shot like that haha


----------



## Derrel (Mar 16, 2015)

You could try making a selection of them, and then applying the Sharpen filter, then apply Fade and fade it off to about 15% of the effect remaining, then repeat that process maybe five to eight times. See if you think it looks better. In printing remember, the image you see on-screen ought to look almost "crunchy". And as Tirediron mentioned canvas is a key way to break up fine detail--the display medium, canvas, is very pebbly, so you could sharpen the chit out of it almost to the point of ridiculousness, but when the image hits canvas, and is viewed from 10 feet away, it's going to look fine.


----------



## Austin Greene (Mar 16, 2015)

Derrel said:


> You could try making a selection of them, and then applying the Sharpen filter, then apply Fade and fade it off to about 15% of the effect remaining, then repeat that process maybe five to eight times. See if you think it looks better. In printing remember, the image you see on-screen ought to look almost "crunchy". And as Tirediron mentioned canvas is a key way to break up fine detail--the display medium, canvas, is very pebbly, so you could sharpen the chit out of it almost to the point of ridiculousness, but when the image hits canvas, and is viewed from 10 feet away, it's going to look fine.


Thanks Derrel! Glad to hear this one isn't a loss, it was my favorite ugly-duckling from the bunch


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Mar 16, 2015)

I like it.  I think you chose the perfect focal length to shoot it at.  It's wide enough to get the sky/environment but still long enough that the couple isn't all distorted.


----------



## funwitha7d (Mar 16, 2015)

a very cool way to draw your eye to the subjects (not that a beautiful couple need too much help) but to add such a dynamic background but then take away the focus off the background its really great, reminds of some old b&w movie, two people rolling around with the waves rolling in...


----------



## annamaria (Mar 17, 2015)

Really like the soft blur effect of the waves and how it draws you to the couple.


----------



## greggphoto (Mar 18, 2015)

Gorgeous image --- I might bump the contrast up slightly. Canvas may look good --- but actually I think printing it on some Fuji Pearl (metallic paper) would be even better. This image would really pop!


----------



## Carol's Photography (Mar 31, 2015)

I think its a awesome photo, I'm sure they are going to love it. Thx for sharing


----------



## BrickHouse (Mar 31, 2015)

Great shot!! I wonder what this would look like printed on Aluminum. Might make the sunset colors really pop.


----------

